# Hydrocare



## turd-chaser (Jan 22, 2012)

As anyone used the hydrocare system? It is suppose to be like a water softener but it just clamps on a water pipe. Give me some feedback on it please. My cost on them is $450 what about your guys cost!


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

seen them, never used them. at that price i would not want to mess with it unless i could charge atleats that ontop of softener to install. o feel it would be hard to get that, and they are just clamp on, right? 1 hour? i would shy away from it. thats just me. i sell morrisson elite to customers. i will post a pic of an install of mine. all criticism is welcomed.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Why did you pipe it in with PVC.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Why did you pipe it in with PVC.


why not?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

justin said:


> why not?


Copper or pex would be more durable IMO.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Copper or pex would be more durable IMO.


yeah, i prefer copper , but it all depends how deep the customer wants to dig. 

i think as long as its installed correctly, whether your using pex cpvc pvc or copper i have found each to uphold my expectations. 
thanks


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks good.
Only thing I don't like is the two crimp 90's on the softener drain, shoulda been sweeps.. Depending on the length probably should be 3/4".. If that unit doesn't get enough water running thru it during its backwash (like an undersized or kinked) drain, it won't properly backwash.

1/2" crimp 90's are too restrictive for a softener drain.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

CTs2p2 said:


> Looks good.
> Only thing I don't like is the two crimp 90's on the softener drain, shoulda been sweeps.. Depending on the length probably should be 3/4".. If that unit doesn't get enough water running thru it during its backwash (like an undersized or kinked) drain, it won't properly backwash.
> 
> 1/2" crimp 90's are too restrictive for a softener drain.


its 3/4.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Also once that filter has been changed a few times.. Torquing on that PVC even with that bracket is going to have someone disappointed. 
I wouldn't want to have to service that set-up, and if it were done in cpvc I wouldn't touch it (installed correctly or not) It is age that kills cpvc not always the installation of it.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Okay, my bad on the 1/2 then. So the pvc is 1"? (could be optical illusion, but compared to the PVC looked much smaller)

Does look good, Ive never seen that brand softener.. Are they service friendly?


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

CTs2p2 said:


> Okay, my bad on the 1/2 then. So the pvc is 1"? (could be optical illusion, but compared to the PVC looked much smaller)
> 
> Does look good, Ive never seen that brand softener.. Are they service friendly?


1" pvc. one piece brain.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

justin said:


> 1" pvc. one piece brain.


lifetime warranty, transferrable to different home owners


----------



## turd-chaser (Jan 22, 2012)

why would you sell this on top of a soft water install? this would take 15 minutes to put in. service call at tops I would say.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Those clamp on things are bullshiot, if It don't use salt it don't soften shiot. 
you want a softener?
Clack ws1 head with a clack mineral tank and ull never go wrong. 











sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

HydroCare? :laughing::laughing:

It's a rip off pure and simple...

I wouldn't get involved with that VooDoo Water Treatment Crap...

No Way No How! :no:


----------



## turd-chaser (Jan 22, 2012)

that is also what I thought as well, especially for $450. I know we get some people that want water softeners but they have a double level house and its almost impossible to get softwater every where except to just the hot side. There are a few guys where I am from that swear by the hydrocare system but the thing looks like a POS. I guess I am just looking for some people that have used them and have seen results. Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

turd-chaser said:


> I guess I am just looking for some people that have used them and have seen results.


The results are imaginary at best....


----------

